# tackle shops closing



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

HI as some of you know sundown Marine closed there doors a few weeks ago well there is a anther tackle shop that looks like closing well two ,tackle world tingalper and tackle world Underwood . :shock: was told by a friend that works for a wholesaler looks like the big chain stores are putting the independent shops out of business not a good thing i think . i hope he is wrong  
mark


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

> was told by a friend that works for a wholesaler looks like the big chain stores are putting the independent shops out of business


If consumers in general carry on with a 'Walmart-happy' attitude (that's about as politically correct as I could say it) soon we'll all be forced to buy tackle from ebay, or from 16 years olds that are hired for their hourly pay rates, not their level of experience. The topic has been raised here before and I made my stance clear at the time. I don't want to see the end of honest, hard working independent retailers, so I only buy from specialists that can actually give me good advice. Not from tackle supermarkets with inexperienced staff that clearly know a hell of a lot less than I do. If I have to pay a few extra bucks, so be it. I'm prepared to pay a bit extra to be steered in the right direction instead of being lead down the garden path.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

ms said:


> HI as some of you know sundown Marian closed there doors a few weeks ago


Do you mean Sundown Marine? Who are you talking about here?

Cheers


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Yep, Sundown Marine has closed it appears before I even got a chance to go in! Looked like it was open just before Xmas. Website is still running, but still has the Xmas specials so doesn't appear to have been updated.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

> well two ,tackle world tingalper and tackle world Underwood .


Sel I am reading that ms post as the 2 Tackle World shops named closing, in addition to Sundown Marine


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

YES sundown closed and looks like the two tackle world shops are going too. 
mark


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

Remember what happened to the petrol outlets in Sydney!!!!

PETROL - the chain stores rooted the independents and now we have no choice but buy fuel with street prices controlled by the Woolworths and Coles petrol barons.

Me - I vote labour, support my local garage, local tackle store and high street butcher and veggie merchant.

I only shop at Westfields or at the chain stores when its a forced decision.

SUPPORT THE LOCAL SHOPS

BRIAN


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

I hope not tackle works at tingalpa is 5 minutes from home and were i buy all my gear. The guys there have always looked after me with good deals


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

How can a place like Sundown Marine go broke?

They were selling Quintrex Boats and Yamaha outboards, two of the biggest selling brands in the Marine industry. For the whole place to close it's got nothing to do with BCF.

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I buy my tackle from wherever I can to get the lowest price possible. I don't care who it is, I support no-one but myself. There is no "local" tackle shop where I am only BCF and Amart. I would have to drive 2-3 times further to get to Captain Blighs, although I am now working at Redbank for a while and have to drive past Charltons every day on the way home.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Charltons is an icon!
Have a look in there and see what specials they've got!


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Andybear somewhat amazed.....but that happens easily.... Sundown Marine always seemed to be wall to wall with cash flushed customers, wonder what the hell went wrong for them!

My guess is that some (NSW) George/Pit street parasites made a deal with some one some where, and thats the way these things seem to happen. Kill the goose that lays someones golden eggs, smash the eggs, and sell the remains off cheap to x.

Not really understanding either macro or micro economics, but very suspicious of the way things seem to happen....call me a looney if you will...

cheers all Andybear :shock: :shock:


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I think the fishing tackle business (like many businesses) is greatly influenced by the people working in the shop. If I get good customer service, that is genuinely helpful, and interested, then I will go back, and I won't mind paying a little more (within reason).

But I have to say I've been in more than a few tackle shops over the years that are run by salty, miserable people who view customers at best, like a nuisance, or at worst seem to enjoy making them feel stupid. I won't support anyone who takes that view of business no matter how local they are.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

My 'local' tackle shop (part of a franchise / buying group but still independently owned) doesn't do anything extra for me even though I shop in there reasonably often and know one of the sales blokes very well. Even when they do advertise sales its always "Oh sorry mate, we just sold the last one" etc - there's no discounts or favours done for me at all. :?

So, I'm a bit like WayneD....and if I see something of interest, at the right price then I don't really care who I'm buying it from -as long as it turns up quickly in the condition I expect then its all good.

However I think I may have gotten to the reason for all these tackle shops closing....Its all gatesys fault :shock: :shock: :shock:

He's always shopping around, getting tackle shops to slash their prices just so he can play them off against mo tackle/anaconda or his local bloke. Then he goes and spends his money on Japanese tackle websites and sends his money off to the whale munchers....

So I urge you all to make a stand and 'Say No to Gatesy'...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

This is a recurring topic...... I support my local guys to a point - that point being If I can save almost $500 on a reel from buying OS then you'd be bloody mad not too. I would prefer to give the local guys the money but I cant always go past better deals online/OS. I buy terminal tackle from the locals and there are a few guys out there that have seen plenty of money from me over time..... I tend to buy my rods also from local guys and the ones that get my money are the ones that do a good deal......
So loyalties are based around cost, information (buying what you need not what your told), service (when things go wrong) and people that you get on with and who actually fish. The last point is really important as otherwise its just rhetoric / BS.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Davey G said:


> So I urge you all to make a stand and 'Say No to Gatesy'...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


and Wopfish..... :lol: :shock:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Davey its got to come from Japan anyhow !!!!! So just save yourself some trouble and cut out the 10 other middle men in the process....... fark I might even go there on my holidays (with Gatesy) and visit the Daiwa / Shimano Factory shop and get the Counter Geishas to show us the deals - no doubt there will be a few orders

the cue starts here


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Admin, can this thread be stopped here and now.

All too often people start shooting off about the big chains without knowing the facts.

Sundown is closing down for another reason which is of no buisness to the public and nothing at all to do with BCF. As for Tacklworld, they are doing just fine financially and again this is more gossip.

I would suggest to stop speculating, and go fishing more


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> Davey G where were you last weekend when everyone was catching Kings off Long Reef?


Mate I don't go that far on holidays. I can drive almost to Nowra in the time it takes me to get to Long Reef.. Bloody Northern Beaches - too far away - me no likey....  As for that fish, I know it was only 62cm before you did the Gatesy stretch on it... :shock:

James/Keljad - I agree this thread has thrown up some speculation, but people are entitled to their opinions on where and why they buy stuff. I'm SURE theres plenty of reasons why all these shops are shutting, and we'll probably all never know (or really want to know) the full reasons, but theres no need to lock a thread down just because people want to make a few comments. As with all things, just because you read it on the internet doesn't mean that its true.. People can make their own decisions and come to their own conclusions..

And yes, lets go fishing more....sheesh its been weeks. Now where DID I leave my kayak?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't know the facts behind why these particular stores may or may not be struggling, but I do know about certain strategies being put into place that are hurting small independent guys Australia wide. I heard this over and over in many tackle stores as I travelled and I talked to staff in every tackle shop that I popped into, which was many. And I got the same story from every owner/manager who was suffering from empty shelf syndrome. I'm not going to discuss the names of stores that were struggling, or the names of chains that were causing them problems. As far as the strategies go that cause those problems, well, I've seen it before in another closely related industry (outdoor recreation) which I was heavily involved with for a decade, including owning my own store. Perhaps its a fact of capitalist life we all have to live with, but those of us who aren't comfy with it can vote with our dollars. That's what I choose to do - for me it's a personal matter of principle (that probably exists because I use to own my little shop). That said, I completely understand why anyone would want to save on every buck they spend (in this day and age, we all have to watch the pennies eh). Those companies with larger buying power can usually afford to offer product a little cheaper, which is their single most attractive draw card.



> They were selling Quintrex Boats and Yamaha outboards, two of the biggest selling brands in the Marine industry.


Sel, you'd probably be surprised that numerous 'smaller' marine outlets are indeed suffering at the moment, probably just because rec boats are a high-dollar non-essential item (I'm unsure if the larger outlets are doing much better but I suspect they are). It doesn't matter what brands are being sold if there is little or no turn over. Especially when the profit margins are so lean, and from what I've been told, with power boats, they are.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

I agree mate, my apologies to all for responding in the heat. I am privelaged to some info that is not for public knowledge, and its always a weird feeling watching the replies by peple who do not know the same. I will remember this in the future. Just remember thought that talking about buisness's in this way is not really good when it comes to seeking potential sponsership possibillities for our great forum, after all we are in the public eye.........


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

keljad said:


> I am privelaged to some info that is not for public knowledge, and its always a weird feeling watching the replies by peple who do not know the same.


James there will always be misconceptions on the part of the buying public in any field, as it is impossible to be both buyer and seller at the same time.

But for any business the see what the clients perception is of their company [right or wrong] should be an opportunity to see where their marketing message is perhaps not working to their benefit.

I have had a couple of small businesses, and felt I learned more from any criticism, than from a pat on the head...although the head pat was preferred :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Agreed with Dodge. As for what I stated earlier, none of was based on inside info. Just on what was told to me by retailers, and quite a few of them at that. To be honest, for all I really know these guys were just making excuses but the story came up so many times it was hard for me to mark it as coincidence.

But I have seen that practice from the inside in another industry. Right or wrong, I guess it's kind of irrelevant in many ways because it is but capitalism. Dog eat dog and all that. As for my opinion on the topic, well, it's just a personal thing close to my heart because I've seen hard working independents go under because of it. Not my shop however - it went under because some buggers decided to rob me and in doing so, completely gutted my store overnight. Right down to the very last pocket knife.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

your last pocket knife???..............Pricks!! I had some ^%$#^ walk out with two generaters.......Yes generaters. $almost $4000 worth of gear. Fireline walks out the door everyday, as does lures etc etc.

Theft is out of control and these people need a good kick up the toosh


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Yep. 80K worth of stock, all sneakily pilfered during the night. Man, that was heartbreaking. Fighting the insurance company over it for the next 5 years was doubly so. There's a lesson in all of that, but I'm still unsure what it was.

They were actually caught by crime stoppers a few months later (seems they tried to clean out one too many shops), but by then most of the stock was either sold off or damaged.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm quite suprised at the speculation that two Brisbane Tackleworld businesses are about to shut up shop. Tackleworld advetises that it has the buying power of 40 stores nationwide so I believe that if these two shops were to go it's not for the reason that they can't compete with Anaconda, BCF, Kmart, Amart or BigW, because they obviously should be able to.

Maybe there are just too many tackle shops in Brissy suburbs and these two are looking to get out while they can before the marine park shit kicks up and closes 15% of Moreton bay.

Weather is another factor. This "summer" has been a shocker. Getting out on the water has been very difficult and this obviously impacts directly on the shops.

Interest rates are on the way up trying to control inflation so people are making sacrifices just to pay the mortgage or put petrol in the car. The boat can sit on the driveway and doesn't have to be used, but generally you need a car and a house and food! Fishing and boats are a luxuary that can be dropped when times are tight.

Buidling rents are much higher due to higher property prices putting added pressures on businesses.

The Aussie dollar is also going nuts against pretty much every country in the world too, hence people can now shop directly overseas and buy their expensive items and import them far cheaper than you can buy locally. The cheap prices just aren't being passed on to the consumer by local businesses, so the consumer is going elsewhere.

Just some alternative reasons as food for thought! No-one ever likes to see hard working decent people loose businesses they have worked damn hard to build up over the years, but sometimes it happens.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Good points Flump. The weather this season certainly can't have helped. And yep, even though TW stores are independently owned, they are part of a buying group. They're big enough to not be effected in the way I previously suggested. The struggling stores I spoke of were much smaller than TW outlets. Just small street side traders.

I think it's a shame to hear of TW stores closing, because they are well stocked with good product and as a company, seem to have a rigid policy of hiring experienced staff. I like the Compleat Angler stores I know of for the same reason.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

just to pop in with my 0.02 cents worth

i now basically only shop at my local TW shop, i get great service, prices discounted without asking and a couple of days ago i took a rod in that needed a new tip and butt end and got both attached and glued for...FREE...NO CHARGE.....plus they were happy to do it....


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Sorry then,

I had a bit of a spit.....but it was just a guess, as I said and a generalisation, and my perception of the business world.

Cheers all Andybear


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXgfwCAAABzfgAAQcIWAEiDgEAo/7/+gMACtYNVP0anlT2lNMaJ6EAPRqBqmnomJo0BoNANGgNU9EeiBoDQaAMgcl5mBA3lZ4h+zpQeSQdff0GuxUhq+Im97C6x3ZcExiQC5XHgzwlCEgekkIA1aEiCvSCWhYezs5TP5z6nC8VEGOsSBZjDLVhjyafGqFNNpHczuCqRc3CJUWUnB1oSpglCtYtScQechSuWAOTCQLDzA0Srfhf78FpNcENCfxdyRThQkHgfwCAA=


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

I always go to tackle world because it is so near to my home and i always get good service. Also places like BCF tend not to carry the sort of gear i buy. by this i mean that if i am going to buy a rod i will hold off and get top of the line gear and bcf don't carry this gear. A classic example was the other week i was looking for a 1-3kg flick rod for my lad to use to target whiting, bream and flathead with small SP's and small poppers, While the missus was doing grocery shopping we went and had a look at BCF and went through every light flick rod they had and i couldn't find a single one that was any good. I couldn't even find one that was built on the spine properly, They were all out by varing amounts ranging from 45 to close to 135 deg. and that in my oppion is poor quality. At least if i go to my local guys at tackle world i know that they will get it for me. And they also will get in any fly fishing gear that i am after. and usally in a day or two. And that is the service that keeps me coming back


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

I have worked for both companies, and apart from Milrods and Diawa Pro dealer gear the ranges are pretty identical. The same brands with the same quality out of the same factory. Whilst working for tackle world we sold the cheap and nasty that is mentioned previously above just like everyone else does.

Remember that BCF are not trying to be a tackle store, they aim to sit somewhere in between K-mart and your local tackle shop. They are not trying to target the specialist such as a whiting popper fisherman, but more so mum, dad and the kids. At the same time however, they have a small range of the specialist gear for the hardcore angler.

I also special ordered rods whilst with both companies for customers that wanted something outside the standard ranges.

Service is always going to be an issue with large companies who see hundreds of people through the door each day compared to a locally owned independant who may only have somewhere between 20 - 50.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm of the opinion that most of the smaller tackle shops will always be around. The smaller operators have the advantage that they can specialise with the tackle that we need. Not meaning specialise as in cheaper but be more with the current trends in selling what is the latest and the best thing to use at the time to catch the fish we all target.

I shop at the chain stores too but they will never replace my local tackle shop, my local has the guys that are chasing the same fish I am chasing, they have the latest gear and the knowledge how to use it and the features and benefits of it also. I can gaurantee that I can go to my local to get the latest gear where as if I was to go to a chain store it would be months later to get the same gear. My local is more in tune with what I need, where as the chain stores will always be behind the times in this regard. I guess what I am trying to say is the gear in local tackle shops is more unique.

The chain stores are disavantaged here as they need to have it go past thier buyers,be negotiated at the right price, be inputted into their systems and maybe a month or two later be hung on their shelves.

Never have I walked into a chain store and be greeted with the guy that knows what I fish for and shown to the latest gear, this will never happen cause thats not what their about. A chain fishing shop has recently opened where I live, their across town closer than my local but I go there at lunch to have a look, they know I'm a regular visiter to their store but not once have they asked me my name or asked about my fishing, why, I don't know, maybe cause they're shop assistants and they will always get their 16 dollars an hour, and maybe I might know more about fishing then them, Scary but true. For this reason I just buy the odd special, they never make much money from me, I sometimes buy their discounted product, the gear they have at a very low margin on.

So mostly I go back to the local get the stuff they know I need and reccommend to me, its their livelyhood and its in their best interests to treat me with respect. For these reasons I think most of them will always be around.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Well said Mac, I agree totally


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

I agree with you totally mac, There is something about walking into a place and they know you by first name basis and the first thing they ask is how have you been not what can i get for you. i know my local you can spend 15 to 20 minutes chatting even before you get down to what you are looking for.


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

MacFish is a wise man, I concur.

Regards

Biggles


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

MY mate was right .went to tackle world Underwood and the guy there sad they are closing . why i asked he sad the big chain stores, the closers coming to the bay the Internet and so on . when i asked him about good service and his loyal customers he sad no such thing they get a price from him and then go around trying to get a better price after he spent time showing them a product a why it was good . 
mark


----------

